

Crowdsourcing radiation detection in Japan - madmaze
http://rdtn.org/

======
madmaze
Here is the Kickstarter project:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1038658656/rdtnorg-
radia...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1038658656/rdtnorg-radiation-
detection-hardware-network-in-
ja?ref=NewsApr2711&utm_campaign=Apr27&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter)

